#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Freelancing jobs for Team  Lead  R&P

## deevoir

*Team Lead  R&P Team**Are you a peoples person? Do you have the ability to manage a team and tap the best talent out of your team members? Is Customer Satisfaction your mantra? Are you good at research work and creating presentations?  Are you also a Team Player with Creative and Disruptive Ideas? Are you a Self-Starter and have a passion to manage multiple projects with one powerful mind of yours?**We are looking for an E2PIC (Eccentric, Enthusiastic, Productive, Intelligent, Creative) professional to work with an innovative company to manage the Research & Presentation Team. Apply today if this role is right for you!* *What You Will Be Doing?*-       Incorporate, Design, Develop and maintain standards and processes for the Research and Presentation shared services
-       Interface with the businesses to understand the communication and disseminate effectively- 
-       Opportunity strategize, brainstorm and execute various forms of communications at the board, leadership and management level of clients , which may include presentations; template-driven production documents and much more: 
-       Understand the business objectives, customer background and craft communications to that effect(dissect and dissiminate through  power point and basically  any physical or digital instrument that disseminates information of the said project or information related to the assignment!)
-       Engage and get engaged in the art of  project management for everything in your domain!
-       Lead! Familiarize the team with the customer needs, specifications, design targets, the development process, design standards, milestones, timelines, techniques and tools to support task performance and get the job done
-       Take control! Organize and trouble shoot with resources and activities
-       Protect! consistency and compliance with brand standards as well as maintaining best practices within the research and presentation industry. 
-       Create, manage, explore and engage and build a thriving ecosystem of resources (FTE/Freelance researchers, designers etc.) to tap into as per your work demand
-       Encourage creativity, risk-taking, and continuos improvement in the team 
-       Be Contagious-Motivate and inspire team members
*What You Need to TAP for  this Position*-       *T*hrill and detail of getting it Right the First Time
-       *A*dventure with strategic brainstorming, campaign development, creative brief development and execution 
Personal relationship building and communication skills 
*T*ake note-Constant current awareness- in terms of assigned industries, operational countries and news in general
-       *A*dvanced skills in using various tools for production of presentations and development of content graphics, graphs, etc. Strong analytical skills. 
-       . 
-       *P*re-sales experience, creative services and related research
-       *T*esselating-Great networking skills and client interaction 
-       *A*bility to multi-task and proactively stretch shift as per business requirement
-        
*P*roactive towards data bank collection, research and detail oriented
Call Now:
*d**EEVO**i**R* *H**R* *S**ervices*

505, "B Wing" *|* KEMP Plaza *|* Off.Chincholi Bunder Rd. Extn *|* Mindspace, Malad WEST *|* Mumbai 400064
*Direct Number:* +91 22 4210 7126 *| Board Number:* +91 22 4003 2050 *| Extn*: 126 *|*





  Similar Threads: Freelancing jobs for Knowledge Hunter Freelancing jobs for NLP Communication Designer Freelancing jobs for Creative Presentation Officer Freelancing Pdf Free Download

----------

